# autounmask - Unmasken von Paketen und deren Abhängigkeiten

## ian!

Wer kennt es nicht? Man benutzt stable, möchte aber ein Paket aus testing ausprobieren. Das zieht natürlich einige Abhänigkeiten mit sich, die auch noch testing sind. So fängt dann meisst das lustige manuelle unmasken an. - Das nervte mich schon geraume Zeit. Spätestens immer dann, wenn ein neues KDE-Release anstand.

Also flott was geschrieben. Schauen wir mal, wie app-portage/autounmask uns bei folgendem Beispiel helfen kann.

```
# emerge -pv =gnome-base/gnome-2.18.0

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=gnome-base/gnome-2.18.0" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- gnome-base/gnome-2.18.0 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

# Rémi Cardona <remi@gentoo.org> (08 Apr 2007)

# Meta packages for Gnome 2.18.0

# See below for actual packages

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
```

Wie wir sehen ist das Paket, welches wir installieren wollen masked. Nun machen wir folgendes:

```
# autounmask gnome-base/gnome-2.18.0

 autounmask version 0.12 (using PortageXS-0.02.06)

 Bugs and requests go to ian <ian@gentoo.org>.

 * Using repository: /usr/portage

 * Using package.keywords file: /etc/portage/package.keywords

 * Using package.unmask file: /etc/portage/package.unmask

 * Unmasking gnome-base/gnome-2.18.0 and its dependencies.. this might take a while..

 * Added '=gnome-base/gnome-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/gnome-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.10.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.10.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.10.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.10.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=dev-util/intltool-0.35.5 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager-2.17.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager-2.17.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=www-client/epiphany-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=www-client/epiphany-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=www-client/epiphany-2.18.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=www-client/epiphany-2.18.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=net-analyzer/gnome-nettool-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=net-analyzer/gnome-nettool-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=x11-libs/libwnck-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-base/eel-2.18.0.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/eel-2.18.0.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-extra/deskbar-applet-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/deskbar-applet-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-extra/deskbar-applet-2.18.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/deskbar-applet-2.18.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=dev-libs/atk-1.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=dev-libs/atk-1.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.3.19-r1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.18.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.18.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=x11-wm/metacity-2.18.2 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=x11-wm/metacity-2.18.2' to package.unmask

 * Added '=x11-wm/metacity-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=x11-wm/metacity-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=x11-wm/metacity-2.18.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=x11-wm/metacity-2.18.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.18.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.18.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=x11-libs/pango-1.16.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=x11-libs/pango-1.16.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=x11-libs/pango-1.16.3 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=x11-libs/pango-1.16.3' to package.unmask

 * Added '=x11-libs/pango-1.16.2 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=x11-libs/pango-1.16.2' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-extra/yelp-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/yelp-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=app-arch/file-roller-2.18.2 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=app-arch/file-roller-2.18.2' to package.unmask

 * Added '=app-arch/file-roller-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=app-arch/file-roller-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-base/orbit-2.14.7 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gcalctool-5.9.14 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gcalctool-5.9.14' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-base/libgnome-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/libgnome-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=app-text/evince-0.8.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=app-text/evince-0.8.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=app-text/evince-0.8.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=app-text/evince-0.8.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=media-sound/sound-juicer-2.16.3 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/gconf-2.18.0.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gucharmap-1.10.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gucharmap-1.10.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-extra/fast-user-switch-applet-2.17.4 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/fast-user-switch-applet-2.17.4' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-extra/fast-user-switch-applet-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/fast-user-switch-applet-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-extra/zenity-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/zenity-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.10.3 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.10.3' to package.unmask

 * Added '=app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.10.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.10.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gnome-screensaver-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gnome-screensaver-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gnome-screensaver-2.18.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gnome-screensaver-2.18.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-base/libgnomekbd-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/libgnomekbd-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-base/libgnomekbd-2.18.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/libgnomekbd-2.18.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.18.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-base/libgtop-2.14.8 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/evolution-webcal-2.9.92 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/evolution-webcal-2.9.92' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gnome-keyring-manager-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gnome-keyring-manager-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gconf-editor-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gconf-editor-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gtkhtml-3.14.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gtkhtml-3.14.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=x11-libs/gtksourceview-1.8.5 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.18.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.18.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.18.0.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.18.0.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.18.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.18.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-extra/bug-buddy-2.18.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/bug-buddy-2.18.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-extra/bug-buddy-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/bug-buddy-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-base/nautilus-2.18.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/nautilus-2.18.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-base/nautilus-2.18.0.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/nautilus-2.18.0.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=app-admin/pessulus-2.16.2 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=net-libs/libsoup-2.2.100 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/gdm-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/gdm-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-base/gdm-2.18.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/gdm-2.18.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=sys-auth/consolekit-0.2.0-r1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=sys-auth/consolekit-0.2.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=media-sound/esound-0.2.37 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=media-sound/esound-0.2.37-r1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.10.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.10.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.10.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.10.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=x11-libs/vte-0.16.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=x11-libs/vte-0.16.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=x11-libs/vte-0.16.0-r1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=x11-libs/vte-0.16.0-r1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=app-editors/gedit-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=app-editors/gedit-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=app-editors/gedit-2.18.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=app-editors/gedit-2.18.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=app-editors/gedit-2.18.0-r1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=app-editors/gedit-2.18.0-r1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-base/control-center-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/control-center-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-base/control-center-2.18.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/control-center-2.18.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-2.18.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-2.18.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-2.18.2 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-2.18.2' to package.unmask

 * Added '=sys-apps/hal-0.5.9' to package.unmask

 * Added '=app-misc/hal-info-20070402 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=app-misc/hal-info-20070402' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-base/libbonobo-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/libbonobo-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=x11-misc/alacarte-0.11.3 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=x11-misc/alacarte-0.11.3' to package.unmask

 * Added '=net-misc/vino-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=net-misc/vino-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=mail-client/evolution-2.10.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=mail-client/evolution-2.10.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=mail-client/evolution-2.10.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=mail-client/evolution-2.10.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.18.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.18.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=media-gfx/eog-2.18.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=media-gfx/eog-2.18.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=media-gfx/eog-2.18.0.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=media-gfx/eog-2.18.0.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=media-video/totem-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=media-video/totem-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=media-video/totem-2.18.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=media-video/totem-2.18.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.8 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.8' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.8.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.8.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-base/gnome-session-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-base/gnome-session-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.8 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.18.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.18.1' to package.unmask

 * Added '=x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.18.0 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.18.0' to package.unmask

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.18.1 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.18.1' to package.unmask

 * done!
```

Fertig. Das Paket lässt sich nun installieren. - Viel Spass damit.  :Wink: 

----------

## 76062563

 *http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=autounmask wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I could not find any ebuild that match your query. Try a different query or check the packages.gentoo.org main page.

 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *76062563 wrote:*   

>  *http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=autounmask wrote:*   
> 
> I could not find any ebuild that match your query. Try a different query or check the packages.gentoo.org main page. 

 

Geht jetzt wieder, war evtl nur ein kurzfristiger Fehler.

Tobi

----------

## ian!

packages.gentoo.org updated afaik nur alle 2-4 Stunden; das Paket war einfach noch zu neu. Ich habe es erst heute Mittag eingestellt.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

Da scheint wohl noch ein extremer Bug drin zu sein  :Wink: 

```

apollo ~ # autounmask kde-base/kde-3.80.3

 autounmask version 0.12 (using PortageXS-0.02.06)

 Bugs and requests go to ian <ian@gentoo.org>.

 * Using repositories:

     /usr/portage

     /usr/local/portage/

     /usr/portage/local/layman/kde/

     /usr/portage/local/layman/kde-experimental/

     /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects/

 * Using package.keywords file: /etc/portage/package.keywords

 * Using package.unmask file: /etc/portage/package.unmask

 * Unmasking kde-base/kde-3.80.3 and its dependencies.. this might take a while..

 * Added '=kde-base/kde-3.80.3 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=kde-base/kde-3.80.3 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=kde-base/kde-3.80.3 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=kde-base/kde-3.80.3 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=kde-base/kde-3.80.3 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=kde-base/kde-3.80.3 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=kde-base/kde-3.80.3 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=kde-base/kde-3.80.3 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=kde-base/kde-3.80.3 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=kde-base/kde-3.80.3 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=kde-base/kde-3.80.3 ~x86' to package.keywords

 * Added '=kde-base/kde-3.80.3 ~x86' to package.keywords

apollo ~ # 

```

 */etc/portage/package.keywords wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # ---
> 
> # BEGIN: kde-base/kde-3.80.3
> ...

 

```

apollo ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.4 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r1, 2.6.20-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo-r3 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.66GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.10

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 25 Apr 2007 16:59:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31-r7

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.3.5, 1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.20-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -msse3"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/php/apache1-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -msse3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/portage/local/layman/kde /usr/portage/local/layman/kde-experimental /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acpi alsa apache2 avahi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cpudetection cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd fam firefox fortran gd gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ieee1394 ipv6 isdnlog jpeg ldap libg++ lm_sensors mad memlimit midi mikmod mmx mmxext mp3 mpeg mplayer mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin offensive ogg opengl oss pam pcre perl php png ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime rdesktop readline reflection samba sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl tcpd threads truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vorbis win32codecs wxwindows x86 xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa fglrx vga fbdev"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

apollo ~ # 

```

Oder hat das System einfach nur Probleme mit Overlays, da es mit dem normalen Portage Tree funktioniert (siehe dein Beispiel mit gnome-2.1 :Cool: ?

MfG. Stefan

----------

## ian!

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Da scheint wohl noch ein extremer Bug drin zu sein 

 

Das Problem rührt von den ebuilds:

```
# grep KEYWORDS /usr/portage/local/layman/kde/kde-base/kde/kde-3.80.3.ebuild

KEYWORDS=""
```

Welche Keywords soll autounmask da unmasken?

----------

## bbgermany

Da hast du natürlich recht. Danke für die Info  :Smile: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## ian!

Danke für die Meldung.  :Wink: 

0.13 wird das Problem dann erkennen und an den User melden.

----------

## ian!

0.15 kann --pretend und Co. siehe Changelog

----------

## ian!

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Da hast du natürlich recht. Danke für die Info 

 

Hatte ich nicht.  :Wink: 

0.17 kanns..

----------

## Phlogiston

Es wäre toll, wenn das Script um folgendes erweitert werden könnte:

-pakete unmasken ohne eine bestimmte version angeben zu müssen, also so dass man von dem gewünschten paket immer die neuste ~ version hat

-BUG: Die Pakete sollten mit ~kategorie/paket-version unmasked werden, ansonsten gibts keine -rX Sicherheitupdates oder?

Liebe Grüsse und besten Dank für das Script!

----------

## ian!

 *Phlogiston wrote:*   

> -pakete unmasken ohne eine bestimmte version angeben zu müssen, also so dass man von dem gewünschten paket immer die neuste ~ version hat

 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=180702

 *Phlogiston wrote:*   

> -BUG: Die Pakete sollten mit ~kategorie/paket-version unmasked werden, ansonsten gibts keine -rX Sicherheitupdates oder?

 

Naja. Das ist jetzt Ansichtssache. autounmask war immer dazu gedacht genau eine Version/Revision zu demaskieren. Sicherlich könnte man deinen Vorschlag als weitere Option mit einbauen.

----------

## Phlogiston

 *ian! wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Naja. Das ist jetzt Ansichtssache. autounmask war immer dazu gedacht genau eine Version/Revision zu demaskieren. Sicherlich könnte man deinen Vorschlag als weitere Option mit einbauen.

 

Ich fände es gut wenn es standardmässig mit ~demaskieren würde. Denn es macht einfach wenig Sinn keine Revisionen zu erlauben. Gerade wegen der Sicherheit. Aber ansonsten ist autounmask ein nettes Tool, nur leider sehr langsam, aber das liegt wohl eher an portage.

----------

## UTgamer

ian! kann man das evtl, auch statt zum entmaskieren auch zum maskieren verwenden, wenn man eine Version nicht möchte?

Ich möchte die aktuelle KDE Version nicht, und das eigenhändige maskieren hatte doch seine Zeit gekostet, wäre echt praktisch. Denn wenn ich Glück habe kann ich die darauffolgende Version ja wieder nutzen.  :Wink: 

----------

## Max Steel

Hmm Ian habe hier folgendes Problem:

```
autounmask kde-base/kde-9999.4

 autounmask version 0.15 (using PortageXS-0.02.07)

 Bugs and requests go to ian <ian@gentoo.org>.

 * Using repositories:

     /usr/portage

     /usr/portage/local/eigen/

     /usr/portage/local/layman/kde"

 * The given category/package-version does not seem to exist. Please check and try again.
```

Dasselbe bei 3.93.0

Aber das ist laut eix verfügbar:

```
# eix kde-base/kde

* kde-base/kde

     Available versions:

        (3.5)   3.5.5 ~3.5.6 3.5.7

        (kde-4) **3.93.0[1]

        (kde-svn)       **9999.4[1]

        {accessibility}

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE - merge this to pull in all non-developer kde-base/* packages

[1] /usr/portage/local/layman/kde
```

kde3 ist splittet installiert.

```
eix autounmask

[I] app-portage/autounmask

     Available versions:  0.15 ~0.21

     Installed versions:  0.15(00:50:33 11.08.2007)

     Homepage:            http://download.mpsna.de/opensource/autounmask/

     Description:         autounmask - Unmasking packages the easy way
```

Edith:

Hat sich erledigt, musste die Reihenfolge der Overlays ändern, zuerst das laymankde-Overlay dann das eigene.

----------

